# Sugarland



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

Is there anyone in or around Sugarland that can make my Curado like new again? I think it needs a complete overhaul. Definately needs drag washers.

Thanks for the help.:dance:


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

David's Tackle Box in Rosenberg


----------



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

I'm looking for someone new. Did that once. Thanks though.


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

Don't know of anyone in Sugarland. 

Closest would be David's Tackle Box, then I guess FTU off I-10 would be next. Not sure what kind of wait time FTU has right now. Another option would be to send it to Shimano. 

I would recommend Dipsey, as he has cleaned a few of mine and they came back better than new. He is not anywhere close to Sugarland. You would have to ship to him.

Not sure if he is still cleaning reels, but Mike in Friendswood has had a reputation on here for years for reel cleanings.

Good luck.


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

x3 on David's Tackle Box


----------



## merle (Jul 13, 2010)

I mail my reels to Dipsay with no problems. I do insure just in case. Mailing and insurance does add to the cost but definitely well worth sending to Dipsay.


----------



## AndyThomas (May 26, 2012)

Dipsay or pearlandsharkfisher


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Pocchampion (Feb 20, 2013)

Just used Dipsay for 2 chronarchs. Great experience and great job


----------



## Chuckybrown (Jan 20, 2012)

No no NO to David's Tackle Box. 

Sorry, worst reel cleaning job I have EVER experienced.


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Brandi
www.facebook.com/reeldealcleaning
832-316-6460

Great work, super fast. Not expensive.

Pearland.


----------



## Hawglife (Mar 9, 2014)

Hey Dead Wait, if you want to contact Brandi, I can pick the reels up from you at bw8&59 one day on my way home from work. We run Reeldeal and this handle together. Thanks for the recommendations gigem and Andy!


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Post is a year old..lol


----------



## Hawglife (Mar 9, 2014)

Dipsay said:


> Post is a year old..lol


Lol hate when that happens!

Just trying to help lol...


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Hawglife said:


> Lol hate when that happens!
> 
> Just trying to help lol...


 I know, I just noticed it myself


----------

